# Mudhog giveaway contest



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have a combine you'd like a mud hog for, here's your chance for a freebie.

http://info.tdsdrive.com/win-a-mud-hog?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=mudhogcontest


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey thanks Entered!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Me too. When I win I will have to find me a cheap combine...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Me too. When I win I will have to find me a cheap combine...


It would be cool if somebody here won it.

Since going to no till and and using 20.8x42 straddle duals on the front of our combines haven't had a use for RWA, if we do then it's way too wet to be out there.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have one already,LOVE IT.Along with straddle duals it goes through anything.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you find a message on you're answering machine from Mudhog don't get too excited yet, seems they are calling who entered the contest and will give you a quote over the phone for a unit if you don't win. Drawing is still over a week away, I know they work good but I ain't dropping $16.5K in a unit for a machine that doesn't really need it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. I didn't win yet. I am fairly confident I will though. Riiigght..

I'll sell it to you for 10k when I win how about that?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking that mudhog would be great on my breaking disk. If i win i doubt it will end up on on my combine. Nearly every crop i grow is underseeded to hay. If i can't get on the field in the fall cause it's too wet i just wait till there is frost in the ground.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys see the mud hog you can add to your grain cart?


----------

